# kigtropin AQ



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

has anyone tried yet? waiting for my source to sort it and will give a go


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Is this a pre-mixed version??be very interested in this.


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

liquid like norditropin


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Not heard of it but I like the regular Kigs. Do these offer any other advantage apart from not having to mix anything?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Has any1 any more info on these??


----------



## jonnybradford (Oct 17, 2010)

just want to know if anyone had any sides on kigs at all like bp and headaches


----------



## Craig_a (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone, been on these for last 3 weeks at 5ius a day 5 on 2 off. For me they are nice with no sides unlike the pwder form Kigs which i liked but did give me high BP and a bit of water retention. Before this is was on JIntropin AQ which were nice also. The AQ's are a bit more money but everyone i know who uses them reckon they little bit more potent with less sides. Hope this helps


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AQ type GH does not degrade like powdered versions after it has been mixed, i used the JinAQ when it first came out i have been using NutropinAQ for around 18months now and i can say it is the best Gh i have ever used not sure about the Kigs as i was not aware the produces of Kigs where a certified lab so confused to how they can produce it??


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

bump as my source now has it in stock

cant see how these kigs and gentropin pre mixed pens can be selling so cheap though there half the price of proper norda simplex


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they can't mate...


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

wouldnt bother wasting the money is it pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

personelly i would not, but i have not seen it or used it i just cannot see how they can make it and do it justice........cue a new member to say they have used it and are massive


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I heard is just gh mixed with bac water,but charge u twice the price to mix it for u.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anthony83 said:


> I heard is just gh mixed with bac water,but charge u twice the price to mix it for u.


this is believable


----------



## EliteSleep (May 11, 2011)

bump.....has anyone got anymore info on this........i have 3 vials 30iu in each and ive been taking it for 9 days.....took 2iu the first 2 days then kept on with reserch on the net about quantities and decided to bump that up to 4iu a day 2iu in the morning and 2iu in the afternoon...not before bed as i read it will interupt with your normal blasts of gh in rem.

I have now gone back to 2iu a day as i found some strange things happening with my body on 4......maybe its because i didnt ease into the dosages iam unsure.

The main problem i have is these red lumps at injection site,my stomach looks like commando mosquitoes have gone loose.

any idea why these red lumps are there?.....whats strange is its not every injection site but at least 80% of them are red with a lump there.


----------

